# Do Not Order From Highgrade Seeds



## LadyoftheGreen (Jan 7, 2013)

Placed an order with them in August with payment confirmation on Aug 14. After months of excuses and promises I still haven't received my order and now no respnse. Have spoken with others who are going through the same thing, so it's not a one time incident. You've been warned in hopes of you not being burned the same way I have.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jan 7, 2013)

Much abliged hopes yual gets somethin from them even just yur skins back.

BWD


----------



## juniorgrower (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Locked (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks for the info bro...


----------



## Sin inc (Jan 7, 2013)

thanks for the head up


----------



## brimck325 (Jan 8, 2013)

which 1, there's 2? 1 with a dash and 1 without.


----------



## skullcandy (Jan 8, 2013)

i will be sure to remember that thanks lady of the green


----------



## LadyoftheGreen (Jan 8, 2013)

brimck325 said:
			
		

> which 1, there's 2? 1 with a dash and 1 without.


The one based in Canada. Highgrade is one word but the link has a dash in it.


----------



## brimck325 (Jan 8, 2013)

thank you ma'am!


----------



## Yama (Feb 13, 2013)

Thank you for sharing.  I'll keep this in mind for the future.


----------

